
German Interior Minister Wants to Force Messaging Services to Decrypt - vector_spaces
https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/horst-seehofer-will-messengerdienste-zum-entschluesseln-zwingen-a-1269121.html
======
sliken
So it will be illegal to use Whisper systems Signal? Is there any mechanism
for Germany to influence corporations outside of Germany?

~~~
luckylion
> So it will be illegal to use Whisper systems Signal?

No. If Whisper systems didn't comply, they'd be blocked.

> Is there any mechanism for Germany to influence corporations outside of
> Germany?

Well, if they're in a EU country, there are plenty. For non-EU: not so much.

Seehofer is known to make outlandish proposals, however. It's likely just a
way to start the debate and position himself/his party as "tough on crime"
before tomorrow's EU election in Germany. I don't believe that it will happen
anywhere close to this, since Germany isn't a market so large you can't ignore
it. Messengers will simply say "oh well", be blocked in Germany and Germans
will be unhappy.

------
hwj
How is this even possible with E2E encryption? Either me or Seehofer
misunderstand something here.

------
Arbalest
Welcome to Australia
[https://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Bills_Legislat...](https://www.aph.gov.au/Parliamentary_Business/Bills_Legislation/Bills_Search_Results/Result?bId=r6195)

------
NotSammyHagar
What about apps that are not being worked on or have services in Germany? What
about signal? So those other apps could try to ignore court orders or
something from random other countries, but how will this end up?

~~~
luckylion
They'd be "blocked" in Germany if this came to fruition.

